# Coupon Code for Spirit - buy one get one 50% off



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I can verify. This one works! Thanks for posting!


----------



## icetross911 (Aug 8, 2008)

Too bad this cannot be used in-store. Would be nice to save on the shipping costs...
Gonna use this code tomorrow and purchase something. Can't beat 50% off....Especially this time of the season on Halloween decorations


----------



## Pretendman (Feb 20, 2008)

Has anyone used this coupon from Hullabaloo Costumes. The coupon code is RTETURN10 for 10% off everything in the store. I think the url is Hullabaloo Costumes. If someone knows the correct spelling, let me know.
Thanks


----------



## icetross911 (Aug 8, 2008)

Looks as if Spirit is automatically deducting the 50% off the second item when you do a purchase on their site. I went on last night and placed and order and I did not even have to put in the code. Too bad they were not allowing the free shipping code in addtion to the 50% off. Regardless, it was cheaper to buy these two items online with one being 50% off and also paying the shipping than it would be to buy both items at full price in their store.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Great! Thanks!


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

Can someone please post the annual 20% off in store coupon? Thanks!


----------

